# What’s the worst situation that had to go through at a furry convention?



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 8, 2018)

im not sure if this has ever been asked on here before but what’s the most awkward situation that you had to sit through at either a fur-meeting or furry convention in your life?


----------



## Astus (Mar 8, 2018)

Random people trying to give me hugs, most don't and mind their own business... but there's that one person who's giving hugs out around you and *boom* you're suddenly being hugged by some random person.... nupe


----------



## Manek Iridius (Mar 8, 2018)

Joshua Kaleb said:


> im not sure if this has ever been asked on here before but what’s the most awkward situation that you had to sit through at either a fur-meeting or furry convention in your life?



You mean other than 'being at a convention?'


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 8, 2018)

My con experiences have been pretty good, but then there's the "awkward hug guy." I have a badge that says "Please Ask Before Hugging Me" because I'm weird about touching. This guy came up to me, read it and then asked for a hug. He was nice about it so I said sure. It was the hardest, longest, most awkward hug of my life. Needless to say, I don't wear that badge anymore.


----------



## asomiakanawa (Mar 9, 2018)

Razorscab said:


> My con experiences have been pretty good, but then there's the "awkward hug guy." I have a badge that says "Please Ask Before Hugging Me" because I'm weird about touching. This guy came up to me, read it and then asked for a hug. He was nice about it so I said sure. It was the hardest, longest, most awkward hug of my life. Needless to say, I don't wear that badge anymore.


this is why i have a handler to prevent randoms from coming up to me and hugging. like hugging is fine but there's always that one person that goes too far


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Mar 9, 2018)

I didn’t hugging was this big of an issue in the fandom?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 9, 2018)

And this is why I should never go to a convention.
I have some _interesting _reflexes when it comes to being unexpectedly touched. I'd probably be arrested for assault.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 10, 2018)

I guy trying to explain his  commission to me while going around in circle to figure out what he wanted for like ten minutes at my table. He was very odd and wouldn't make eye contact, just awkward to start. He finally stopped and I cut the crap with him so he could tell me finally what the character was he wanted...lets just say he was explaining a NSFW commission but at the end finally confessed he wanted of 8 and 10 year old girl depicted. I was like no no no....NOPE!

and also in general getting cat called or hit on by guys at least once at every con.... I have people ask to take pics of me and I don't even costume or see them out the corner of my eye snapping one (happens outside of cons too) *sigh*


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 18, 2018)

Having just gone to my first Furry Con (Furnal Equinox) I can tell you 2 things...
1. Guy yelling and pointing at me "HEY FURRY" in not so nice demeanor right at the entrance to the hotel of the convention.
2. I currently have an "adopted" fursuit someone else sold me a few years back, it was over the internet so we never meet in person. However "apparently" they were at the con and cornered me to say that they sold me the suit, not "hi I'm... i sold you that suit" like one would normally introduce oneself... made me really uncomfortable as it was almost an accusatory tone...

Neither super major and it didn't ruin my day, but on the list of "worst situation", that's what I have to offer.


----------

